# Georgia quota systems is terrible



## SPOON80 (Sep 16, 2020)

The quota system we have in Georgia is terrible. I don’t understand why the state doesn’t say if you get pick there is a fee for your spot an for the ones who choose not to pay,there spot comes open for the same fee. I mean think about this the money they will receive can go right back into the places we want to hunt for things like food plots,help with the roads..etc. I have been on several quota hunts an it always seems that the number of people who get pick are not the same number of people who actually show up. Take B.F Grant for instance all the times I have been there the numbers never match. Gator hunting is the same way we have zones that don’t have hardly any public water. Like for Instant zone four terrible zone  to hunt. Plus not to mention I think the license fee is a bit much I mean it’s more then a sportsman license.sorry for the long post but has been on my mind for a while


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 16, 2020)

First of all its a Quota hunt not a quote hunt and Ive already paid for the wma land with My tax dollars on all the outdoors gear Ive bought over the past 40+ years,  I have every right to hunt the quota system and not be expected to pay for the right to hunt public land wmas, The people who get drawn and dont hunt are fine with me, just less people on the property and better hunting for me. if not having food plots or better roads gripes ya you can volunteer your time to go to your local wma and put in the work yourself.


----------



## SPOON80 (Sep 16, 2020)

bilgerat said:


> First of all its a Quota hunt not a quote hunt and Ive already paid for the wma land with My tax dollars on all the outdoors gear Ive bought over the past 40+ years,  I have every right to hunt the quota system and not be expected to pay for the right to hunt public land wmas, The people who get drawn and dont hunt are fine with me, just less people on the property and better hunting for me. if not having food plots or better roads gripes ya you can volunteer your time to go to your local wma and put in the work yourself.




I have no problem going to volunteer my time to help out with the wmas. The last time I spoke with the local dnr about helping with food plots I was told directly that they will not allow it.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Sep 16, 2020)

So what is the root of saying the Ga quota system is terrible?


----------



## Throwback (Sep 16, 2020)

Why do some of y’all get so spun up when someone doesn’t show up for a quota hunt?


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 17, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Why do some of y’all get so spun up when someone doesn’t show up for a quota hunt?


Cause you need enough people to get the deer moving....and I wagered 25 points just to get rejected again


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 17, 2020)

SPOON80 said:


> I have no problem going to volunteer my time to help out with the wmas. The last time I spoke with the local dnr about helping with food plots I was told directly that they will not allow it.



They don’t allow volunteers.  Its a liability.


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 17, 2020)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> So what is the root of saying the Ga quota system is terrible?



The quota hunts are the least of the DNRs/WRDs problems.  It’s the one aspect I actually don’t have a problem with.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 17, 2020)

The quota numbers are figured with no shows in mind. On some of these quota hunts, if everyone actually did show up, it would be a war zone, and some are that way even with the no shows. Seems to me someone got their feelings hurt when they got rejected for a hunt and wants to change the way things are done so that it works more in their favor...


----------



## ucfireman (Sep 17, 2020)

See post 2


----------



## twoheartedale (Sep 17, 2020)

I was selected in the past and did not go.

Weather was terrible all weekend for a turkey hunt and I did not go.  It flooded the entire weekend.  I planned on hunting with a few other people and NONE of us went that weekend.

Next trip I couldn't make because my wife had to go out of town and nobody was home to watch the kids.  Next time I'll call you to watch them and I'll be sure to go.


I think the systems works just great.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Sep 17, 2020)

I like the system. My only gripe would be to stop changing the online format. It seems I have to figure something out every year. I think people that want to pay extra fees for food plots join hunting  clubs.


----------



## tr21 (Sep 17, 2020)

Metro Trout said:


> They don’t allow volunteers.  Its a liability.


wrong ! i put in over 220 hrs this year so far. you have to fill out papers saying you wont hold them liable if hurt. go to the ga dnr website and search volunteer with wrd. alot of it has to do with earning the trust of the area manager that you wont intentionally destroy his equipment (they know stuff happens) but if you go driving his tractor through the trees at 30mph, he probably aint going to let you on it again ( do you blame him?) . might take some time to earn their trust but it is worth the effort. think about it as if you were in his shoes would you just give someone who walked up the keys to a $200k piece of equipment and turn em loose? the state actually gets money from the feds for volunteer hours worked. like i said it can take some time to get to know them. my volunteering in done south of ATL. but i live in far north Ga., have explained to the dnr guys up here im willing to help and all my paperwork is in their system and i know how to run their equipment. for 10yrs. I've tried and never got a call from them, guess they dont need help !


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 17, 2020)

tr21 said:


> wrong ! i put in over 220 hrs this year so far. you have to fill out papers saying you wont hold them liable if hurt. go to the ga dnr website and search volunteer with wrd. alot of it has to do with earning the trust of the area manager that you wont intentionally destroy his equipment (they know stuff happens) but if you go driving his tractor through the trees at 30mph, he probably aint going to let you on it again ( do you blame him?) . might take some time to earn their trust but it is worth the effort. think about it as if you were in his shoes would you just give someone who walked up the keys to a $200k piece of equipment and turn em loose? the state actually gets money from the feds for volunteer hours worked. like i said it can take some time to get to know them. my volunteering in done south of ATL. but i live in far north Ga., have explained to the dnr guys up here im willing to help and all my paperwork is in their system and i know how to run their equipment. for 10yrs. I've tried and never got a call from them, guess they dont need help !



OK, well next time you see Greg Balcom, ask him why I was turned down after offering, on multiple occasions, to sign whatever they needed AND to use my own equipment, my own fuel and my own insurance policy at no charge to the state to both bush hog the goose grazing pastures at Clark Hill WMA and to fix the breach in the impoundment at Fishing Creek WMA.


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 17, 2020)

tr21 said:


> wrong ! i put in over 220 hrs this year so far. you have to fill out papers saying you wont hold them liable if hurt. go to the ga dnr website and search volunteer with wrd. alot of it has to do with earning the trust of the area manager that you wont intentionally destroy his equipment (they know stuff happens) but if you go driving his tractor through the trees at 30mph, he probably aint going to let you on it again ( do you blame him?) . might take some time to earn their trust but it is worth the effort. think about it as if you were in his shoes would you just give someone who walked up the keys to a $200k piece of equipment and turn em loose? the state actually gets money from the feds for volunteer hours worked. like i said it can take some time to get to know them. my volunteering in done south of ATL. but i live in far north Ga., have explained to the dnr guys up here im willing to help and all my paperwork is in their system and i know how to run their equipment. for 10yrs. I've tried and never got a call from them, guess they dont need help !



And what does the state of Georgia own that cost $200K???  All of their equipment is un-maintained junk.  Big reason why nothing ever gets taken care of on public land.


----------



## twoheartedale (Sep 17, 2020)

Metro Trout said:


> And what does the state of Georgia own that cost $200K???  All of their equipment is un-maintained junk.  Big reason why nothing ever gets taken care of on public land.



This is not true.  Last year on Chattahoochee I saw some relatively new tractors in great shape.  Not 200k tractors, but nice ones for sure.


----------



## tr21 (Sep 17, 2020)

i'm pretty sure them big kabotas aint cheap.


----------



## SPOON80 (Sep 17, 2020)

And also I forgot to mention I think they should take the the deer limit we have and change it to 3 does and one buck.


----------



## SPOON80 (Sep 17, 2020)

twoheartedale said:


> I was selected in the past and did not go.
> 
> Weather was terrible all weekend for a turkey hunt and I did not go.  It flooded the entire weekend.  I planned on hunting with a few other people and NONE of us went that weekend.
> 
> ...


Heck I would have taken my kids  with me


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2020)

SPOON80 said:


> And also I forgot to mention I think they should take the the deer limit we have and change it to 3 does and one buck.




You can do that very thing now. The state gives you that option, and you can tailor your needs to what the land can support. 

If you`re after meat, you`d be better off taking a couple of young bucks, and leave the does be, unless you have a surplus.


----------



## SPOON80 (Sep 17, 2020)

The only thing I shoot are spikes because they taste better than a six and eight Pointer


----------



## Sixes (Sep 17, 2020)

So what you are saying is that quota hunts are not crowded enough and you want MORE hunters in the woods and then pay a fee to hunt with more people


----------



## SPOON80 (Sep 17, 2020)

No what I am saying is there have been times when you have 4 points an still don’t get drawn an then a guy with one point gets pick an doesn’t show up.  I am say do just like they do it at the Piedmont hunt on the Piedmont national refuge. And still won’t be crowded because some people just aren’t gonna pay a little $15 fee or whatever. Just make to wear a guy doesn’t have to wait 2 to 3 years to get picked. But obviously I have struck a nerve with this post on here with some of these comments I’m reading some people get their panties in a wad way too much


----------



## Milkman (Sep 17, 2020)

SPOON80 said:


> But obviously I have struck a nerve with this post on here with some of these comments I’m reading some people get their panties in a wad way too much



Respectfully all are entitled to express their opinions (within reason). Your topic is a good one to discuss. Just be aware others may feel differently. We have some here who have been bumping heads for almost 20 years.  Keep posting


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 17, 2020)

twoheartedale said:


> This is not true.  Last year on Chattahoochee I saw some relatively new tractors in great shape.  Not 200k tractors, but nice ones for sure.



So it’s not true but their tractors aren’t $200k?  Pretty contradictory.


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 17, 2020)

tr21 said:


> i'm pretty sure them big kabotas aint cheap.



They ain’t $200K.  I’ve owned a “big Kubota” or two.  I know.


----------



## tr21 (Sep 17, 2020)

Metro Trout said:


> They ain’t $200K.  I’ve owned a “big Kubota” or two.  I know.


i dont know how much they are, was just trying to make a point of they aint going to let someone out of the blue jump on one and take off. you want to volunteer, contact Mr. Sellers im sure he will help you get in touch with the right people.


----------



## Sixes (Sep 17, 2020)

SPOON80 said:


> No what I am saying is there have been times when you have 4 points an still don’t get drawn an then a guy with one point gets pick an doesn’t show up.  I am say do just like they do it at the Piedmont hunt on the Piedmont national refuge. And still won’t be crowded because some people just aren’t gonna pay a little $15 fee or whatever. Just make to wear a guy doesn’t have to wait 2 to 3 years to get picked. But obviously I have struck a nerve with this post on here with some of these comments I’m reading some people get their panties in a wad way too much


If you  put in for a hunt with 4 points and another guy puts in for the same hunt with 1 point. He is not going to be drawn ahead of you.

There are lots of hunts that take 0 or 1 point, but there are some that are going to take several points to draw, but everyone drawn is going to have wagered enough to get that hunt.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 18, 2020)

And you only shoot spikes? God lord this man has to be taking us on a ride!!!!


----------



## dfurdennis (Oct 2, 2020)

SPOON80 said:


> The quota system we have in Georgia is terrible. I don’t understand why the state doesn’t say if you get pick there is a fee for your spot an for the ones who choose not to pay,there spot comes open for the same fee. I mean think about this the money they will receive can go right back into the places we want to hunt for things like food plots,help with the roads..etc. I have been on several quota hunts an it always seems that the number of people who get pick are not the same number of people who actually show up. Take B.F Grant for instance all the times I have been there the numbers never match. Gator hunting is the same way we have zones that don’t have hardly any public water. Like for Instant zone four terrible zone  to hunt. Plus not to mention I think the license fee is a bit much I mean it’s more then a sportsman license.sorry for the long post but has been on my mind for a while


I agree my group did not get picked this year and we always have a blast...there will surely only be about 50 percent participation and we don't get to go


----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 27, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Why do some of y’all get so spun up when someone doesn’t show up for a quota hunt?



This doesn't bother me at all.  It's life.  Things pop up.  What gripes me is, "Congratulations!  You've been chosen for B.F. Grant 1st hunt.  Have Fun!"  No guidance whatsoever and then DNR is there to write tickets.  You didn't check in, you can't scout yet, you can't hunt here, this bucks main beam is only 15 1/2", blah blah blah.  where are the rules and regulations for these quota hunts???  Please help.  I'm asking.  I'm happy to follow rules but dang GA makes it hard.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 27, 2020)

Metro Trout said:


> This doesn't bother me at all.  It's life.  Things pop up.  What gripes me is, "Congratulations!  You've been chosen for B.F. Grant 1st hunt.  Have Fun!"  No guidance whatsoever and then DNR is there to write tickets.  You didn't check in, you can't scout yet, you can't hunt here, this bucks main beam is only 15 1/2", blah blah blah.  where are the rules and regulations for these quota hunts???  Please help.  I'm asking.  I'm happy to follow rules but dang GA makes it hard.



Right here under "WMA Regulations"

http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/


----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 27, 2020)

C.Killmaster said:


> Right here under "WMA Regulations"
> 
> http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/



Right where under WMA regulations??  General WMA regulations lists unlawful activities.  B.F. Grant lists dates and antler restrictions.  Nowhere does it tell participants where to check in, what to do with a harvested animal, what areas are OK to hunt and what areas are off limits.  Anyone who's hunted in the state of Georgia knows the general rules and regulations for public and private lands.  Quota hunts (other than the State Park hunts) are unorganized.


----------



## glynr329 (Oct 27, 2020)

I get picked every other year for BF Grant with one rejection. Don’t mind paying whatever as long as it is improving the land. Wish there were less people. My only gripe is some of the people are so disrespectful. If someone is hunting don’t climb a tree on both sides where you can see him and the third guy sit on ground 50 yards in front of me.  I feel better now because not only did I waste my time but the 3 of them did also.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 27, 2020)

Quota hunt system is fine. I apply and I usually get drawn for the hunts I want. 

Sometimes life happens and I have not gone on a hunt I was drawn for. No big deal.

I got Ft. Perry this weekend, there is rain and high winds forecasted, I bet not many of the 35 hunters drawn will show. I know I will be there.

And FYI, I got drawn for my 1st Georgia State Park hunt this year and there is a $30 fee for it.

Deer tags are fine as well, just don't be trigger happy.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 27, 2020)

SPOON80 said:


> But obviously I have struck a nerve with this post on here with some of these comments I’m reading some people get their panties in a wad way too much



LOL

Your the one that posted crying about how unfair the quota system is.


----------



## groundhawg (Oct 27, 2020)

SPOON80 said:


> No what I am saying is there have been times when you have 4 points an still don’t get drawn an then a guy with one point gets pick an doesn’t show up.  I am say do just like they do it at the Piedmont hunt on the Piedmont national refuge. And still won’t be crowded because some people just aren’t gonna pay a little $15 fee or whatever. Just make to wear a guy doesn’t have to wait 2 to 3 years to get picked. But obviously I have struck a nerve with this post on here with some of these comments I’m reading some people get their panties in a wad way too much



When and who do you know that has gotten picked for the same hunt with 1 point and you were not picked with 4 points.  Stated TIMES, not just once, but you are saying this happen more than once?!?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 27, 2020)

Metro Trout said:


> Right where under WMA regulations??  General WMA regulations lists unlawful activities.  B.F. Grant lists dates and antler restrictions.  Nowhere does it tell participants where to check in, what to do with a harvested animal, what areas are OK to hunt and what areas are off limits.  Anyone who's hunted in the state of Georgia knows the general rules and regulations for public and private lands.  Quota hunts (other than the State Park hunts) are unorganized.



Because it's the same for all WMAs, either online or the check station.  That's on the same page under "Hunting Opportunities" then "Public Hunting Opportunities".  Where you can and can't hunt is on the WMA maps which are also linked on that page.

I'm not sure why you think quota hunts are unorganized, a quota hunt is no different than any other hunt except that there's a limit on the number of hunters.

The regulations book has all the information that applies to all WMAs in the pages before the individual WMA regulations, so it's pretty straightforward.  I'll agree that the online version is not as intuitive.  If you can't find something, just call the office and ask.


----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 28, 2020)

C.Killmaster said:


> Because it's the same for all WMAs, either online or the check station.  That's on the same page under "Hunting Opportunities" then "Public Hunting Opportunities".  Where you can and can't hunt is on the WMA maps which are also linked on that page.
> 
> I'm not sure why you think quota hunts are unorganized, a quota hunt is no different than any other hunt except that there's a limit on the number of hunters.
> 
> The regulations book has all the information that applies to all WMAs in the pages before the individual WMA regulations, so it's pretty straightforward.  I'll agree that the online version is not as intuitive.  If you can't find something, just call the office and ask.



If I can't find something, it's because it ain't there.  I do call the office but shouldn't have to IMO.  I should get a welcome e-mail or a link to something that goes like this, "Congratulations on your upcoming hunt at So and So WMA.  Attached is a map of the areas you are allowed to hunt.  You may begin scouting on the 15th at noon and here are the places you are allowed to camp.  Please don't forget to check in online or HERE before you begin your hunt.  All game must also be checked in HERE.  For any additional questions, please call 770-770-7700."  Similar to what the State Parks do.


----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 28, 2020)

The websites are horrendous and just when you figure em out, they get "improved" again.


----------



## Peytonemma (Oct 28, 2020)

I’m not paying to hunt public land in Georgia. It’s simply not worth it


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Oct 28, 2020)

Peytonemma said:


> I’m not paying to hunt public land in Georgia. It’s simply not worth it


----------



## Dutch (Nov 1, 2020)

Peytonemma said:


> I’m not paying to hunt public land in Georgia. It’s simply not worth it


 
It is if you know how to hunt.


----------



## BearHands (Nov 19, 2020)

Sixes said:


> If you  put in for a hunt with 4 points and another guy puts in for the same hunt with 1 point. He is not going to be drawn ahead of you.
> 
> There are lots of hunts that take 0 or 1 point, but there are some that are going to take several points to draw, but everyone drawn is going to have wagered enough to get that hunt.



This is not entirely true.   The ga quota system as explained to me by a dnr working a quota hunt one year.  And by experience. Is a raffle system. Not a true point allocation system.  
So for easy numbers sake.  Let’s say the quota hunt is 10 people.   There a 5 people who apply with zero points wagered. 3 people apply with 1 point wagered and 2 with 2 points wagered. They would actually draw the names from a total pot of 17 spots. The guys wagering points just get their name in the raffle an extra time for each point they wager.   This has actually happened to my group of hunters. At hard labor creek a few years ago.  One of the group got the hunt wagering one point while the other two wagering 3 points did not get selected.  If they change anything I believe that it should be a true point system.  So if the hunt is 100 people. You should start with the person wagering the most points and work your way backwards until the quota is reached.  Please correct me if I am wrong but this is the way I understand the system to function


----------



## Peytonemma (Nov 19, 2020)

BearHands said:


> This is not entirely true.   The ga quota system as explained to me by a dnr working a quota hunt one year.  And by experience. Is a raffle system. Not a true point allocation system.
> So for easy numbers sake.  Let’s say the quota hunt is 10 people.   There a 5 people who apply with zero points wagered. 3 people apply with 1 point wagered and 2 with 2 points wagered. They would actually draw the names from a total pot of 17 spots. The guys wagering points just get their name in the raffle an extra time for each point they wager.   This has actually happened to my group of hunters. At hard labor creek a few years ago.  One of the group got the hunt wagering one point while the other two wagering 3 points did not get selected.  If they change anything I believe that it should be a true point system.  So if the hunt is 100 people. You should start with the person wagering the most points and work your way backwards until the quota is reached.  Please correct me if I am wrong but this is the way I understand the system to function



Completely not true


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 19, 2020)

BearHands said:


> This is not entirely true.   The ga quota system as explained to me by a dnr working a quota hunt one year.  And by experience. Is a raffle system. Not a true point allocation system.
> So for easy numbers sake.  Let’s say the quota hunt is 10 people.   There a 5 people who apply with zero points wagered. 3 people apply with 1 point wagered and 2 with 2 points wagered. They would actually draw the names from a total pot of 17 spots. The guys wagering points just get their name in the raffle an extra time for each point they wager.   This has actually happened to my group of hunters. At hard labor creek a few years ago.  One of the group got the hunt wagering one point while the other two wagering 3 points did not get selected.  If they change anything I believe that it should be a true point system.  So if the hunt is 100 people. You should start with the person wagering the most points and work your way backwards until the quota is reached.  Please correct me if I am wrong but this is the way I understand the system to function



The DNR person you spoke with was misinformed unfortunately.  Priority points put you in line in front of others wagering fewer points.


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 19, 2020)

BearHands said:


> This is not entirely true.   The ga quota system as explained to me by a dnr working a quota hunt one year.  And by experience. Is a raffle system. Not a true point allocation system.
> So for easy numbers sake.  Let’s say the quota hunt is 10 people.   There a 5 people who apply with zero points wagered. 3 people apply with 1 point wagered and 2 with 2 points wagered. They would actually draw the names from a total pot of 17 spots. The guys wagering points just get their name in the raffle an extra time for each point they wager.   This has actually happened to my group of hunters. At hard labor creek a few years ago.  One of the group got the hunt wagering one point while the other two wagering 3 points did not get selected.  If they change anything I believe that it should be a true point system.  So if the hunt is 100 people. You should start with the person wagering the most points and work your way backwards until the quota is reached.  Please correct me if I am wrong but this is the way I understand the system to function




Need the name of the person working with the "DNR quota hunt" that gave you this information, points do matter.


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 19, 2020)

Most DNR agents don’t know the difference between a green winged teal and a mourning dove and you expect them to understand statistics and weighted averages?  The more points wagered, the higher the chances of getting drawn.


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 19, 2020)

No guarantee though.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 19, 2020)

When I applied for Ft. Perry quota hunt, I wagered 3 points, got drawn and was only charged 1 point.

The Mistletoe State Park hunt I wagered 3, was drawn and was charged the 3 points.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 20, 2020)

Metro Trout said:


> No guarantee though.



Yes, there is a guarantee at a certain number of points.  If you apply for a hunt with 6 points and everyone else uses 5 or less, you have a 100% chance of being drawn.


----------



## Sixes (Nov 20, 2020)

Dutch said:


> When I applied for Ft. Perry quota hunt, I wagered 3 points, got drawn and was only charged 1 point.
> 
> The Mistletoe State Park hunt I wagered 3, was drawn and was charged the 3 points.


That is a good thing the system does now, from what I understand, it only uses the maximum number of points needed to draw the hunt and "saves" the rest of the points. It used to be if you wagered 5 and it only took 3, then you still lost the 5.

The DNR has done a great job on their system.


----------



## Ray357 (Nov 20, 2020)

SPOON80 said:


> The quota system we have in Georgia is terrible. I don’t understand why the state doesn’t say if you get pick there is a fee for your spot an for the ones who choose not to pay,there spot comes open for the same fee. I mean think about this the money they will receive can go right back into the places we want to hunt for things like food plots,help with the roads..etc. I have been on several quota hunts an it always seems that the number of people who get pick are not the same number of people who actually show up. Take B.F Grant for instance all the times I have been there the numbers never match. Gator hunting is the same way we have zones that don’t have hardly any public water. Like for Instant zone four terrible zone  to hunt. Plus not to mention I think the license fee is a bit much I mean it’s more then a sportsman license.sorry for the long post but has been on my mind for a while


Because most everything Georgia does is handled on the most stupid way possible.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 20, 2020)

Ray357 said:


> Because most everything Georgia does is handled on the most stupid way possible.



Last time I checked, the borders where open.


----------



## Ray357 (Nov 20, 2020)

Dutch said:


> Last time I checked, the borders where open.


They are definitely open as evidenced by all those yankees flooding in here destroying the state.


----------



## Peytonemma (Nov 21, 2020)

BearHands said:


> This is not entirely true.   The ga quota system as explained to me by a dnr working a quota hunt one year.  And by experience. Is a raffle system. Not a true point allocation system.
> So for easy numbers sake.  Let’s say the quota hunt is 10 people.   There a 5 people who apply with zero points wagered. 3 people apply with 1 point wagered and 2 with 2 points wagered. They would actually draw the names from a total pot of 17 spots. The guys wagering points just get their name in the raffle an extra time for each point they wager.   This has actually happened to my group of hunters. At hard labor creek a few years ago.  One of the group got the hunt wagering one point while the other two wagering 3 points did not get selected.  If they change anything I believe that it should be a true point system.  So if the hunt is 100 people. You should start with the person wagering the most points and work your way backwards until the quota is reached.  Please correct me if I am wrong but this is the way I understand the system to function



If this is true some people with zero points would be drawn for hunts that need at least 2 points you can look at the draw results and tell this is not correct


----------

